# ID this background plant



## dtang21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I need some help IDing what I'm calling the "plus sign plant." Thanks in advance!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Didiplis diandra—it's well-known for that particular "plus sign" habit.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, she got it right.

BTW, that "plus sign" is a plant with opposite and decussate leaves.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, she got it right.

BTW, that "plus sign" is a plant with opposite and decussate leaves.


----------



## dtang21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you! I looked in the plantfinder but the thumbnail picture had orange coloration so I missed it. Looks like I need to try harder to bring out the color =)


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Only if you want to—D. diandra does turn reddish under certain conditions (which earned it a common name of "blood stargrass"), but your green plant is healthy (it just probably has a little less light) and doesn't show any notable deficiencies. You could just keep it as it is—it's clearly growing nicely, if not at maximum rate or with the most color.

Thanks for supplying the word "decussate" Cavan. I never remember it when the subject comes up. I just keep thinking "oh, it's that word that starts with a 'd' that means the plant has a cross-like profile from above, what was it again?" And then I sit in from of my laptop wracking my brains for 15 minutes straight and eventually end up saying something like "plus sign" and moving on with my life LOL. Clearly, this is why you're the best.


----------

